# Kit Cope rips on Gina Carano and says there's a sex tape



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

SOAP OPERA ALERT!:sarcastic12: 

I don't care for this shit but considering some of his comments deal with the Cyborg fight and her training at Extreme Couture, I figured I would post it.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, Kit Cope knows the best people to train with, that's why he's doing so wel....uh...

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that was a Seinfeld reference, so he is good. Also I need tape NOW!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sex Tape*

If there was a Carano sex tape it would be out by now, and I personally think this is a load of crap!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn would love to watch carano buttnaked.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*You think?*

Who wouldn't want to see her naked?


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

They should make her fight naked and then they would never have to worry about ppl not watching the fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dress Code*

Maybe they should require femail fighters to just wear a sports braw and fight shorts! That would be more appropriate!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

This guy is such a dissapointment. He has awesome credentials and yet he freakin loses to Tiki?! Not to mention he pulled a Barnett and tested posititive for anabolics.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Who?*

Who lost to Tiki?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Kit came to the thread on this topic in the UG and explained that he was just goofing around.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Prais the Lord*

Thank God all this speculation has come to an end!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

*Post Titles*

Loads of them ITT





also, tape needs to leak >.>


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Who lost to Tiki?


Kit, which is a shame. He was a very accomplished Muay Thai fighter and apperantly, had some great wrestling credentials, but in the ring he was never good. What a letdown :thumbsdown:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Kit Cope just wants to be relevant again. The guys a joke in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Relevance*

When was he relevant?


----------

